# هندسة التآكل



## علي البدران (8 مايو 2006)

هندسة التآكل 
المؤلف : مارس جي فونتانا 
الرئيس الفخري لقسم هندسة المعادن 
ومركز فونتانا للتآكل 
جامعة ولاية أوهايو 
ترجمة علي البدران 


الفصل الأول 
مقدمة 
خسائر التآكل
تتراوح الخسائر التي يسببها التآكل سنويا في الولايات المتحدة بين 8 – 126 بليون دولار , واعتقد أن الرقم الأقرب إلى الواقع هو 30 بليون دولار. علي أية حال , يمثل التآكل خسارة اقتصادية هائلة , وهناك الكثير مما يمكن فعله لتقليل هذه الخسارة. هذه الأرقام الضخمة من الدولارات في الواقع هي ليس مثيرة للدهشة إذا ما أخذنا بنظر الاعتبار الكميات الكبيرة من المعادن والمواد المعدنية التي تستخدم في كل مكان . وإليك بعض الأمثلة على ذلك: 
بحسب صحيفة وول ستريت الصادرة في الحادي عشر من أيلول عام 1981 , تحمل منتجو النفط و الغاز خسائر وصلت إلى 2 بليون دولار , هذه الخسائر كانت بسبب المحيط الأكثر عدائيه مثل درجات الحرارة العالية (500 درجة فهرنهايت ) , والغازات الكبريتية المساعدة على التآكل (كبريتيد الهيدروجين ). 
تآكل الجسور يمثل مشكلة كبيرة جدا مع تقادم العمر , حيث تحتاج إلى تبديل بعض الأجزاء التي تكلف البلايين. انهيار الجسر الفضي المشيد فوق نهر أوهايو , بسبب الإجهاد الناتج عن التآكل تسبب في قتل أربعين شخص بالإضافة إلى ملايين الدولارات. تآكل مساند الجسر تكلف حوالي 500 مليون دولار , لكن استخدام الحماية الكاثودية والتصاميم المناسبة يقوم بتقليل هذه الخسارة بشكل كبير. أحدى الشركات الكيماوية أنفقت حوالي 400000 دولار على أعمال صيانة التآكل في أحد معامل تصنيع حامض الكبريتيك, على الرغم من أن ظروف التآكل لا تعتبر خطرة بشكل واضح. شركة أخرى تنفق حوالي 2 مليون دولار سنويا على أعمال طلاء الفولاذ لمنع الصدأ الذي تسببه الأجواء البحرية. 
مصفاة للبترول واجهت مشاكل خطيرة بعد ستة أشهر من عملها بسبب فقدان بعض أجزائها لأكثر من 1/8 أنج بسبب التآكل. الصناعات البترولية تنفق مليون دولار يوميا من أجل حماية الأنابيب المدفونة تحت الأرض. كلفة الصناعات الورقية تزادا بما يعادل 6-7 دولار للطن الواحد بسبب التآكل. عملية تحويل الفحم إلى غاز وزيت تشتمل على درجة حرارة عالية و جزيئات وغازات تساعد على التآكل , مما ينتج مشاكل خطيرة تتطلب المعالجة. يتسبب التآكل في خسائر فادحة للسيارات , فالتآكل الذي يصيب أنظمة الوقود , المبخرة , أنظمة العادم , ولهيكل الخارجي للسيارات يكلف بلايين الدولارات.أنا شخصيا كلفتني عملية تبديل خزان الوقود 500 دولار وذلك بسبب اختلاط الماء مع الوقود . 
ما يقارب ثلاثة ملايين مدفئة منزلية تعمل بالماء الساخن تستبدل سنويا. إذن التآكل يطال الجميع سواء داخل المنزل أم خارجه , في الطرقات , في البحر , في المصانع , وحتى المركبات الفضائية. 
هل تعلم أن الخسائر التي تسببها الأعاصير , الفيضانات , الحرائق , الصواعق , الهزات الأرضية مجتمعة هي أقل من الخسائر التي يسببها التآكل. وربما تتزايد الخسائر التي يسببها التآكل في العشرة سنوات القادمة بسبب النقص الواسع في المواد المستخدم في البناء , الكلفة العالية للطاقة , الظروف العدائية التي تسبب التآكل والتي ترافق عملية تحويل الفحم , تزايد عدد وأنواع المصانع , بالإضافة إلى عوامل أخرى كثيرة. 
الاعتبارات السياسية تعتبر من العوامل التي تؤثر في تزايد التآكل , لأننا نعتمد على المصادر الخارجية بشكل كبير في الحصول على بعض المعادن : فمثلا 90% من الكروم , وهو العنصر المستخدم في سبيكة الحديد المقاوم للصدأ , 100% من الكولمبيوم , وهو عنصر يستخدم في السبائك المقاومة للحرارة العالية , هذه العناصر يتم الحصول عليها من مصادر خارجية , لذا فنحن أمام خطر إغلاق هذه المصادر , أو مواجهة التنامي في أسعار هذه العناصر. فعلى سبيل المثال , بسبب الأزمة الحالية قفز سعر الكولمبيوم من 5 إلى 50 دولار . 
تصنيع المعادن المقاومة للصدأ , وتبديل الأجزاء المتضررة بسبب الصدأ يتطلب مقدار كبير من الطاقة , وبذلك تضاعف مشاكل الطاقة لدى الشعوب. 
إن الدراسة الأكثر شمولية فيما يتعلق بالكلفة السنوية للتآكل هي التي قدمها المكتب الوطني للمقاييس (NBS) ومعهد باتل مموريل , نشرت النتائج في سلسلة من سبعة أجزاء , ومع الأسف أشار التقرير إلى أن كلفة التآكل تقدر ب( 70بليون دولار ) , كما أشار التقرير إلى أن حوالي 10بليون دولار يمكن إنقاذها فيما لو تم اتباع بعض الإجراءات بشكل مناسب وسريع في مواجهة خطر التآكل.
في الواقع , أن اقتصادنا كان سيتطور بشكل كبير لو لم يكن هناك تآكل. فعلى سبيل المثال : السيارات , السفن , شبكات الأنابيب تحت الأرض, وشبكات الأنابيب المنزلية, وغيرها سوف لن تكون بحاجة إلى الطلاء لمواجهة التآكل . كذلك صناعة الحديد المقاوم للصدأ سوف تختفي, وسيتم استخدام النحاس فقط للأغراض الكهربائية. أغلب المصانع وكذلك السلع الاستهلاكية سيتم صنعها من الفولاذ أو حديد السبك. 
بالرغم من حتمية التآكل لكن كلفته يمكن تقليلها بشكل ملحوظ, على سبيل المثال : قطب مصنوع من المغنيسيوم الغير مرتفع الكلفة يمكن أن يساهم في مضاعفة عمر سخانات المياه المنزلية. كذلك غسل السيارة لإزالة الأملاح التي تعلق بها في الطريق ينطوي على فائدة كبيرة, الاختيار المناسب للمعدن وكذلك طريقة التصميم لها أثر كبير في تقليل كلفة التآكل. القيام بأعمال الطلاء بشكل مبرمج يطيل من عمر الأداة . 
بالإضافة إلى التكلفة المباشرة بالدولار التي يسببها التآكل, فأنه ينطوي على مشاكل خطيرة وهي استنزاف مصادرنا الطبيعية, فعلى سبيل المثال : الفولاذ يصنع من خام الحديد , مصادرنا المحلية من هذا الخام تضاءلت . هناك عامل آخر مهم يتعلق بالمصادر العالمية لهذا المعدن. التوجه المتسارع نحو التصنيع من قبل العديد من البلدان سيزيد من التنافس على مصادر المعادن وأسعارها , وسوف لن تكون الولايات المتحدة وحدة هي المستهلك الرئيسي لمناجم المعادن. 

هندسة التآكل : 
هندسة التآكل هي إحدى التطبيقات العلمية والفنية لمنع والسيطرة على الأضرار التي يسببها التآكل اقتصاديا وأمنيا.
ولكي يتمكن مهندس التآكل من القيام بوظائفه بشكل أكمل عليه أن يكون ملما بتطبيقات ومبادئ التآكل وهي : خواص المواد الميكانيكية والفيزيائية والميتالورجية, اختبارات التآكل , طبيعة الظروف التي تساعد على التآكل , وفرة المواد وتصنيعها , الكومبيوتر , والتصميم . إضافة الى ذلك يجب أن يتحلى بصفات المهندس بكل ما يتعلق بالحواس البشرية , الكمال , والقدرة على التفكير والتحليل , الاهتمام بشروط السلامة , حس التنظيم , رؤية اقتصادية . فعند التفكير في حل مشكلة التآكل يجب أن يعطي مهندس التآكل أهمية كبيرة للطريقة التي توفر أكبر قدر من الأرباح . وعلى حد قول الاقتصاديين " لي هناك غذاء مجاني " . 
في الماضي,كان نسبيا هناك قلة من المهندسين الذين تلقوا تعليم عملي في مجال التآكل.لكن فيما بعد كان أغلب الذين انخرطوا في هذا المجال كانت لهم خلفيات في علوم الكيمياء , الكهرباء, والميتالورجيا ولحسن الحظ هذه الصورة د تغيرت . ففي عام 1946 كانت هناك ثلاثة جامعات ومعاهد في الولايات المتحدة , أما اليوم فتوجد 56 معهد وجامعة تدرس التآكل بشكل منهجي , مما يعني أن هناك الآن مئات المهندسين الذين تلقوا هذه الدروس في مجال هندسة التآكل . في الماضي وحتى يومنا هذا يعتبر التآكل " شر لابد منه " يجب التعاطي معه . الجهل يعتبر سببا للعديد من أنواع الفشل المكلفة والغير متوقعه , وهذا الجهل يشمل الناس اللذين يفترض بهم أن يكونوا عارفين ببعض التفاصيل , فعلى سبيل المثال : كان هناك اثنان من باعة ما يعرف ب " الآنود المضحي " كانوا يصفون جهازهم بأنه جهاز حماية آنودية , وفي الواقع أنها كانت حماية كاثودية , التي تختلف تماما عن الحماية الآنودية. 

تعريف التآكل : 
يعرف التآكل بأنه الفشل الذي يصيب المواد بسبب التفاعل مع المحيط . العض يصر على أن يقتصر التعريف على المواد المعدنية , لكن غالبا مهندسو التآكل هم مطالبون بحل هذا الإشكال سواء أصاب المواد المعدنية أم الغير معدنية , لهذا السبب تحدثنا في هذا الكتاب عن السيراميك , البلاستك , والمطاط وغيرها من المواد الغير معدنية. فعلى سبيل المثال الفشل الذي يصيب الطلاء أو المطاط بسبب أشعة الشمس أو بسبب المحاليل الكيمياوية , انصهار البطانة في أفران صهر الحديد , مهاجمة معدن صلب من قبل معدن منصهر آخر ( تآكل المعدن المنصهرة ) , كل هذه الأشكال تعتبر من التآكل . 
قد يكون التآكل سريع أو بطيء , فمثلا سبيكة الحديد المقاوم للصدأ 8-18 الحساسة يتم مهاجمتها بشدة وفي غضون ساعات من قبل الحوامض المتعددة (polythionic) . السكك الحديدية تتعرض الى الصدأ بدرجة لا تضر بأدائها على مدى سنوات , فمثلا نصب دلهي الشهير في الهند و المصنوع من الحديد (Dalhi Pillar ) تم تشييده قبل 2000 سنة إلا أنه ما يزال بحالة جيدة كما لو أنه جديد , حيث يصل ارتفاعه الى 32 قدم وقطره 2 قدم , لكن الجدير بالملاحظة أنه كان يتعرض الى أجواء جافة . 
تآكل المعادن يمكن اعتباره كعملية معاكسة لعملية استخلاص المعادن كما موضح في الشكل رقم واحد , فعملية الاستخلاص تهتم بشكل رئيسي بعملية استخراج المعدن من خاماته ثم يتم تنقيته أو خلطه معادن أخرى لغرض استخدامه في مجالات مختلفة. 
-ش1- 
أغلب خامات الحديد تحتوي على أكاسيد الحديد , وتأكسد الحديد بالماء والأوكسجين ينتج أو كسيد الحديد المتحد مع الماء. والتأكسد هو مصطلح يستخدم للتعبير عن تآكل الحديد والفولاذ, على الرغم من أن كثير من المعادن الأخرى تكون أكاسيدها الخاصة عندما تتآكل. 

محيط التآكل : 
عمليا تعتبر جميع المحيطات مساعدة على التآكل لكن بدرجات متفاوتة. فعلى سبيل المثال : الهواء , الرطوبة , المياه بكل أنواعها – مقطر , مالح , النقي , معدني – أجواء الريف , أجواء المدينة , والأجواء الصناعية , البخار , بقية الغازات مثل : الأمونيا , الكلور , كبريتيد الهيدروجين , النتريك , الحوامض العضوية مثل النفثالين , الاسيتونات , والفورمات , الألكيلات , التربة , المحاليل , الزيوت النباتية والبترولية , وأنواع من المنتجات الغذائية . لكن بشكل عام نجد أن المواد الغير عضوية هي أكثر عرضة للتاكل من المواد العضوية , فعلى سبيل المثال التآكل الذي يصيب الصناعات البترولية يكون في الغالب ناتج عن كلوريد الصوديوم , الكبريت , الهيدروكلوريك , الحوامض الكبريتية , والماء , أكثر مما هو ناتج عن الزيت , الكازولين , أو النفط . 
أن ميول الصناعات الكيماوية لاستخدام درجات حرارة وضغط عاليين في عملياتها من جعل من الممكن الحصول على عمليات جديدة وطور العمليات القديمة , فعلى سبيل المثال : أمكن الحصول على مطيلية أكثر , وسرعة أكبر , وكلفة إنتاج أقل. وهذه أيضا ينطبق على انتاج الطاقة , بما فيها الطاقة النووية , الصواريخ , وكثير من الطرق والعمليات الأخرى .إلا أن درجة الحرارة والضغط العاليين عادة ما تتضمن محيطات تآكل شديدة لذلك نجد اليوم كثير من هذه العمليات غير ممكنة أو غير اقتصادية ما لم تستخدم فيها مواد مقاومة للتآكل. 

يتبع


----------



## alsaied (8 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير موضوع هام جدا اتمنى لو يكون على شكل ملف يمكن تحميله بعد ان يكتمل الموضوع


----------



## weldit (9 مايو 2006)

عمل رائع
جزاك الله خيرا

للزيادة..........
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=11160


----------



## salih9 (10 مايو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور يا أخي
عمل رائع
جزاك الله خيرا
والى الامام 
والله يوفقك


----------



## chance (20 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والله معاك يا اخى ولاكن هل من مزيدxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## دسوقي (6 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## صقرالاندلس (24 مايو 2010)

*هندسة التاكل*

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع المفيد واين اجد تكملة الموضوع


----------



## احلام عبدالسلام (24 مايو 2010)

اريد ان معلومات عن التأكل في منطقة اللحام


----------



## وسام الصكيري (30 مايو 2010)

بارك الله لكم هذا الجهد


----------



## shanoon77 (12 يناير 2013)

thank you


----------



## wasooo (16 يناير 2013)

مفيددد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m.s.f (10 فبراير 2013)

شكراً على المعلومات


----------



## ابو عبدالرحمن 72 (26 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (18 أبريل 2015)

مشكوووور على الموضوع المميز​


----------

